# big bear diff



## Don don

my big bear 400 is leaking fluid out of the front diff how do i chand the diff seal that is around the front driveshaft


----------



## Polaris425

sometimes you just pull the drive shaft, and the seal just pulls out, then just tap the new one in. Not sure if thats the case but, if so you should be able to remove it the same as in this video of removing a rear oil seal

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/6...o-brute-force-750-changing-rear-oil-seal.html


----------



## bamajeepjunkie

You would be time and money ahead to rebuild the diff as normally the bearing goes out and takes the seal out. It's not real hard, pull the u-joint then the pinion nut, then the seal just pulls out, then a circlip holds the bearing in. But I would rebuild the diff with new bearings and seals at all three ends!


----------

